# Patrick Swayze 'says goodbye as cancer spreads'



## min0 lee (Nov 28, 2008)

Patrick Swayze 'says goodbye as cancer spreads' | NEWS.com.au Entertainment
ACTOR Patrick Swayze has reportedly started saying goodbye to family and friends after learning his cancer has spread to his liver.

The Dirty Dancing and Ghost star, who in January was told he had pancreatic cancer, has started preparing himself for death, reports say

"Patrick recently got word that the cancer had spread to his liver and that is what his doctors said would begin the countdown to the end," a source told National Enquirer magazine.

"Patrick knew it was coming because he was suffering increased weakness.

"At times, he was so weak that he could barely walk without feeling faint. Sometimes he feels out of breath and has to sit down."

Swayze, 56, told Lisa, his wife of 33 years, and his brother Donny that he doesn't have long to live.

"Lisa phoned Donny in Los Angeles and told him he need to come to Chicago, where Patrick has been filming TV show The Beast. She was crying and scared Donny to death," the source told National Enquirer.

"Donny got the impression his brother was already on his deathbed because Lisa was saying Patrick wanted to say goodbye. She couldn't stop crying."

Swayze has been undergoing pioneering Cyberknife radiotherapy at California's Stamford University Medical Centre, and had been making a steady recovery from the illness.

He has finished filming The Beast in Chicago, where he has been putting in 12-hour days. He went to a party earlier this week to celebrate with Lisa and Donny.

He stayed for one-and-a-quarter hours sitting on a couch the entire time, happily talking to people.

Swayze's wife "mingled a little more than Patrick did, leaving the couch to grab a drink or talk to people, but mostly she remained at his side" a source told the US magazine.

"Patrick let the party-goers come to him, never circulating around the room and rarely even standing up, but when others did come to him, he chatted at length with many of them."

In October, his production team reported Swayze had missed only a day and a half of work.

"I'm still fine to work, I haven't changed - oh, I have changed, what am I saying? It's a battle zone I go through. Chemo, no matter how you cut it, is hell on wheels," he told The New York Times.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 29, 2008)

That sucks


----------



## Mudge (Nov 29, 2008)

^ si.


----------



## ZECH (Nov 29, 2008)

Sure does.............


----------



## Vieope (Nov 30, 2008)

_I dont get it why people with cancer dont cut it off. Seriously, if it is not brain cancer or heart cancer, actually those types of cancer we never hear about, why not cut it off the organ with cancer? Sure he would need machines to be alive but at least he would be alive. 
_


----------



## maniclion (Nov 30, 2008)

Wow I just watched him in King Solomons Mines today on TV...


----------



## Gordo (Nov 30, 2008)

Vieope said:


> _I dont get it why people with cancer dont cut it off. Seriously, if it is not brain cancer or heart cancer, actually those types of cancer we never hear about, why not cut it off the organ with cancer? Sure he would need machines to be alive but at least he would be alive.
> _



This is all speculation, but...
You'd have to find a doctor willing to do it.... "Do no harm" is their credo, so many docs simply won't put someone at that kind of risk. Upping their "mortality under the knife" stats isn't a high number any doc wants.

If the suspected outcome is inevitable, it's a lot of time and resources that could probably be better spent elsewhere.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 30, 2008)

Vieope said:


> _I dont get it why people with cancer dont cut it off. Seriously, if it is not brain cancer or heart cancer, actually those types of cancer we never hear about, why not cut it off the organ with cancer? Sure he would need machines to be alive but at least he would be alive.
> _



That's all well and good, but it's not that simple.  In the case of pancreatic cancer, they _may_ have been able to cut it out.  The problem for Patrick is that it sounds like the cancer has metastasized (warning: contains gross medical pictures).  Basically, it means that the cancer has spread (and will continue to do so) throughout the body.  When that happens, the clock starts ticking down.


----------



## Big Smoothy (Nov 30, 2008)

Rip.....


Soon............


----------



## Arnold (Nov 30, 2008)

DOMS said:


> That's all well and good, but it's not that simple.  In the case of pancreatic cancer, they _may_ have been able to cut it out.  The problem for Patrick is that it sounds like the cancer has metastasized (warning: contains gross medical pictures).  Basically, it means that the cancer has spread (and will continue to do so) throughout the body.  When that happens, the clock starts ticking down.



right, and Pancreatic cancer is one of those cancers that by the time its discovered the person has a very slim chance of living.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 30, 2008)

i think he's a christian scientist. they believe in just letting it kill you. a cristian scientist nurse is just paid to make you milk shakes n sit n watch you die.


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 30, 2008)

Little Wing said:


> i think he's a christian scientist. they believe in just letting it kill you. *a cristian scientist nurse is just paid to make you milk shakes n sit n watch you die*.


 
of course they don't actually think this.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 30, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> of course they don't actually think this.




i promise you they do. my ex step mother made thousands doing *exactly *that. she said to me "you can choose to live thru medicine or you can choose to die with christian science".


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 30, 2008)

I always thought Christian Science was something different.


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 1, 2008)

well their dog had fleas n they wouldn't treat cuz the dog really didn't have fleas god made things perfect it was just my wrong thinking making me think the dog had fleas the dog couldn't have fleas cuz god wouldn't make anything imperfect. i told them the dogs not a christian scientist you are n the dog is miserable it's neglect bordering on abuse so you treat the dog or i'll do what i have to do n report it. they took her to a vet n i applied the medicine n the fleas that were never there ceased to bother the dog.


----------



## maniclion (Dec 1, 2008)

Little Wing said:


> i think he's a christian scientist. they believe in just letting it kill you. a cristian scientist nurse is just paid to make you milk shakes n sit n watch you die.


*Swayze has been undergoing pioneering Cyberknife radiotherapy at California's Stamford University Medical Centre, and had been making a steady recovery from the illness.
* Not sure if he is or isn't but that sounds like he said fuck prayer I want some real science....
One of my teachers was a Christian Science person, she didn't believe in healing everything with medicine but she said things that need outside help they can seek from a medical professional, she had eyeglasses and had gone to the hospital when her childbirth wasn't going right....they aren't Scientology freaks who really go loony for no medicine ever....sounds like your ex step mother took her beliefs too far....


----------



## Vieope (Dec 1, 2008)

Gordo said:


> This is all speculation, but...
> You'd have to find a doctor willing to do it.... "Do no harm" is their credo, so many docs simply won't put someone at that kind of risk. Upping their "mortality under the knife" stats isn't a high number any doc wants.
> 
> If the suspected outcome is inevitable, it's a lot of time and resources that could probably be better spent elsewhere.





DOMS said:


> That's all well and good, but it's not that simple.  In the case of pancreatic cancer, they _may_ have been able to cut it out.  The problem for Patrick is that it sounds like the cancer has metastasized (warning: contains gross medical pictures).  Basically, it means that the cancer has spread (and will continue to do so) throughout the body.  When that happens, the clock starts ticking down.


_But if he is going to die anyway, cut it. Even if it is metastasized like DOMS said. 
If the doctors wont do it, DIY. Sure it is easy to say that when it is not you but it is better than death. I hope I never get cancer but if I did get cancer I would try everytype of medicine, any kind of alternative thing. _


----------



## maniclion (Dec 1, 2008)

Vieope said:


> _But if he is going to die anyway, cut it. Even if it is metastasized like DOMS said.
> If the doctors wont do it, DIY. Sure it is easy to say that when it is not you but it is better than death. I hope I never get cancer but if I did get cancer I would try everytype of medicine, any kind of alternative thing. _


Would you have gay butt love with Sumo PreMier if it would cure your nut cancer?


----------



## DOMS (Dec 1, 2008)

Vieope said:


> _But if he is going to die anyway, cut it. Even if it is metastasized like DOMS said.
> If the doctors wont do it, DIY. Sure it is easy to say that when it is not you but it is better than death. I hope I never get cancer but if I did get cancer I would try everytype of medicine, any kind of alternative thing. _



There would be no point.  That it's metastasized means that the cancer cells have broken loose from the pancreas and have moved through the circulatory system and landed in other parts of the body.  Cutting out the pancreas wouldn't slow the spread of cancer.

He'd be putting himself through a lot of pain and, in his current condition, severely cut short the time that he has left.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 1, 2008)

Can he be the next John Wayne and beat it?


----------



## PreMier (Dec 1, 2008)

maniclion said:


> Would you have gay butt love with Sumo PreMier if it would cure your nut cancer?


----------



## Shae2K3 (Dec 1, 2008)

*walks in...walks out*


----------



## MCx2 (Dec 3, 2008)

BBC NEWS | Entertainment | Swayze denies 'deathbed' rumours



> *Swayze denies 'deathbed' rumours                 *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BoneCrusher (Dec 3, 2008)

12 hour work days, but he can barely stand unassisted?    The math is whacked on that one.


----------



## Jarhed (Dec 3, 2008)




----------



## maniclion (Dec 3, 2008)

BoneCrusher said:


> 12 hour work days, but he can barely stand unassisted?    The math is whacked on that one.


That was probably shortly after the chemo, my step mom used to be really weak right after chemo then she'd slowly gain energy back.....


----------



## Nate K (Dec 3, 2008)

The Media is saying he's dying for publicity.

I was watching The View!!! and they say he's fighting it succesfully.  They said he's mad at the media for scaring his family and loved ones so much.


----------

